# dwa snakes-findin mentors



## Coebro (Jun 16, 2008)

HEY! 
this question is probably the most important question of my life... 
when im older i am wanting to become a herpetologist and buy a petshop i have a lot of expirience with snakes their behavoir patterns and a lot about them because i have studied them all my entire life. i am only 13 but i am interested in buying and keeping VENEMOUS snakes when i am older for my pet shop as well as other reptiles of course. Beccause i am thirteen i am not able to purchase any sort of venemous snake at the moment and i do not currently have a mentor. i have thought long and hard about this job i want to create and i figured i would start to get mentored now or in a couple of years. but i have a couple of problems i live in sheffield England and i will have to puchace a DWA lisence when i am 18 years old but to get a lisence i need a mentor and in england i cant really see there being one so i need to find one. i am not a stupid little kid who dosnt know the risks i know every risk including death and this is my life i am talking about.Do u know any place i can havae venemous snakes in england and keep them and do u know any mentors here? i dont want u took hook me up with one i just want to know if there are actually here . i think now i am pretty young its the best time to start
this depends on my life 
please reply 
Aaron
Coebro:snake:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

There are people who could mentor you(as i understand, this is a requirement for anyone to obtain a dwa license), however, their insurance probably wouldnt cover you, nor would they want the possibility of the death of a child on their hands. If I were you, id get experience with some really fast, aggressive but non-venomous snakes(asian rat snakes come to mind), and treat them as you would a venomous snake. If you 'survive' the next 5 years until you are 18, you will have plenty of experience to confidently apply for mentoring for a dwa. good luck, be patient and dont get bit!


----------



## Coebro (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks helped a very lot but i still cant see there being a lot of mentors in england but thanks agen


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I've just replied in your other thread


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

There must be mate. You need to be trained to get your license, and as there are so many people with a license, there has to be people teaching them doesnt there? Do a search on this forum, im sure youll find something


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

There are definitely mentors out there, however finding them, and then those who have not already got a full schedule is a different matter! Just stick with searching when you're ready!
Good luck: victory:
Ben


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*DWA stuff*



inkyjoe said:


> You need to be trained to get your license, and as there are so many people with a license, there has to be people teaching them doesnt there?



As part of the DWA license process the inspecting vet has to assess the applicants ability but that doesnt mean that you'll need too have had a mentor.


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

i didnt think you HAD to have had a mentor???


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*mentor*



-matty-b- said:


> i didnt think you HAD to have had a mentor???



*You are correct you don't have to have a mentor*


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

take on advise from the other thread mate. 

get some other snakes, you have - with all due respect - only kept generally docile snakes that are common and easy to keep. as mentioned, get some aggressive non venomous snakes such as racers, chinese beauties, then move onto aggresssive adult false water cobra's, boiga sp. or even some of the rarer stuff like the oxybelis i have. all of this is great experience. you are not nearly ready for a mentor - just take this time to do lots and lots of research and get you knowledge levels up while keeping some more challenging species.

Alex


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

thats some good advice alex :lol:


----------

